# MLB logo on little league uniforms??



## milpitan (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a customer looking to have MLB teams logos on there uniforms (shirts/hats). My question is about obtaining some kind of permission to print these. How would I go about getting lic. For such prints? Or since its a little league is it ok?


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi Joe, you will not be able to get permission to print these logos. VF Imagewear / Majestic owns the rights from MLB. Your best bet is to order the shirts already Printed from Majestic, or a distributor like Kenus Knitting Mills.


----------



## milpitan (Oct 14, 2011)

thanks, ya i noticed on there last order quote it was majestic shirts and hat had mlb logo on the side.


----------



## Windmill (Jul 15, 2009)

Totally agree with Steve. I know of many who do this and risk everything by doing so. I also know of several who have been sued from these leagues ( and Disney, etc. ) and lost their homes, business.... 
Wish you well in your business.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I run into this issue all the time, Pee Wee teams want to use NFL logos. What I offer is a logo that is similar to the NFL logo. 

If they just absolutely have to have the genuine NFL logos I tell them buy the shirts and I will put the players names and numbers on them. When they compare the price of my designs to genuine NFL logos they always pick my design.


----------



## milpitan (Oct 14, 2011)

Windmill said:


> Totally agree with Steve. I know of many who do this and risk everything by doing so. I also know of several who have been sued from these leagues ( and Disney, etc. ) and lost their homes, business....
> Wish you well in your business.


thanks for your concern. but i dont intend on "bootlegging" anything, thats why i am asking the question. i think you misunderstood me. and good luck with your business as well.


----------



## milpitan (Oct 14, 2011)

how would i go about contacting majestic to be a distributor? no contact info on there site.


----------



## Smckee21 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah, it is really hard to become a buyer from Majestic, you need to have a retail storefront and send them photos and meet with them. But here is the contact info: (540) 729-3222 Ask for David Gordon


----------



## denniswkim (May 16, 2009)

Try bomark sportswear. I think they carry the majestic shirts.


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

SickPuppy said:


> I run into this issue all the time, Pee Wee teams want to use NFL logos. What I offer is a logo that is similar to the NFL logo.
> 
> If they just absolutely have to have the genuine NFL logos I tell them buy the shirts and I will put the players names and numbers on them. When they compare the price of my designs to genuine NFL logos they always pick my design.


Funny how that always seems to be the case...lol


----------

